# Flame Box Elder Bowls



## Bob Wemm (Mar 20, 2014)

I finally got these finished today. The blank came from the US and I cored out 5 pieces, had to cover the cost of transport etc. The rough turned pieces have been sitting in a box of shavings for at least 12 months.

As you can see the outer bowl is the most coloured and the inner one has just a tinge of red. The 5th piece was a bit small to use so I made it into a foot for bowl number 3.

Bowl No. 1 is 11.5in x 4.5in and finished with a Satin Gloss Lacquer.
Bowl No. 2 is 9.75in x 3.5in and finished with Shellawax Glow.
Bowl No. 3 is 7.5in x 3.5in   Shellawax Glow.
Bowl No. 4 is  5.5in x 1.5in    Shellawax Glow.

I left all the worm holes open and the bowls will definitely not hold any liquid.:biggrin:

C & C welcome and Thank You for looking.

Bob.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Mar 20, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Beedeejay (Mar 20, 2014)

Beautiful work Bob,
I love F.B.E, and I look at those bowls and I think of all the pen blanks that could have been, 

If you don't mind could you PM me with some info on where and how u got the wood sent? 
Cheers Ben


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes, beautiful work! Creative to use the small one as a foot for the larger one!


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Mar 20, 2014)

Really nice work, Bob. I really like the design of the recessed foot in the 4th pic. Also think the use of the extra for the foot was excellent use of the material (but it looks sweet, also).


----------



## mmyshrall (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice work with a beautiful wood, Bob.  I have yet to work with a FBE blank that had the holes yours did, but I like how you left them alone.  I've got a couple of FBE blanks that SWMBO has decreed will be salt and pepper grinders.  Will post pics when I get them done.

Michael


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 20, 2014)

wow Bob - nice work!

what coring system do you use?


----------



## SteveJ (Mar 20, 2014)

Very nice bowls.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Mar 20, 2014)

WOW!!
There is some great coloring in those.
Well done.

Les


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 20, 2014)

Fabulous set of bowls, Bob.  You have inspired me to attempt to ferret out the bowls hiding in several FBE blanks I have that have been taking up valuable shelf space in my garage for about a year.  I can only hope they come out half as nice as yours.


----------



## southernclay (Mar 20, 2014)

They look great Bob! I'm wanting to try some small bowls soon. The foot looks great, do you use a waste block and then clean up after with rim chuck?


----------



## Bob Wemm (Mar 20, 2014)

The Penguin said:


> wow Bob - nice work!
> 
> what coring system do you use?


 
Hi Mr. Penguin.
The coring system is from Woodcut-Tools, in New Zealand. It has two different knives for different sizes. It works really well for me.

Hope this helps.
Bob.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Mar 20, 2014)

southernclay said:


> They look great Bob! I'm wanting to try some small bowls soon. The foot looks great, do you use a waste block and then clean up after with rim chuck?


 
No, it is the smallest piece that I cored out of the blank. I was going to use it as a small dish, but there was very little colour in it and it was a bit too small, so I decided to use it as a foot.

Bob.


----------



## mark james (Mar 20, 2014)

Bob:

I love seeing your non-pen turnings (I also love seeing your pens!!!).

It is such a comedy that I/WE love to buy really nice wood from Australia...  And then to see an Aussie (I mean this well) using wood from up north!  What a wonderful appreciation of what has been provided for us!

The bowl set...  Simply wonderful!  A great piece; and from one blank!  Hopefully it will be appreciated for the forethought and craftsmanship!

Mark


----------



## robutacion (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Bob,

Great work, once again mate...!:wink:

I remember you getting that blank but, I don't recall seeing all those tiny wood borer holes...!

Interestingly, I'm surprised that Australia Customs let it into the country, they can be very strict in that regard, as are Customs people from other countries, I have to be so careful sending wood with any signs of borer without having an approved certificate of fumigation from an authorised Pest Control business.

Sometimes you are lucky and "things" get through, other times not so and you lose the lot, the worse part is the senders address be put in a 
"black list" by Customs as an possible trouble supplier, and that ain't good at all...!

Apart from all that, I agreed with your decision to leave the borer holes natural, it certainly given them lots of character, apart from the colourations that are just spectacular...!:wink::biggrin:

Getting the stock for August/September show ready, huh...??

Cheers
George


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 21, 2014)

Bob Wemm said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > wow Bob - nice work!
> ...


I have a woodcut, but obviously not that good at using it yet. LOL.

I cored a 16" pecan bowl last week and only got 3 blanks from it. Well, really 2 - the smallest one has a big crack through the middle, so it won't be usable as a bowl (unsafe to turn)

any tips?


----------



## ossaguy (Mar 21, 2014)

That's some beautiful work,Wow!





Steve


----------



## southernclay (Mar 21, 2014)

Bob Wemm said:


> southernclay said:
> 
> 
> > They look great Bob! I'm wanting to try some small bowls soon. The foot looks great, do you use a waste block and then clean up after with rim chuck?
> ...




Oh saw that, I should have clarified, I meant on the large bowl, the foot looks to large to have been a tenon. Although the bowl used for a foot is a great use too


----------



## Bob Wemm (Mar 21, 2014)

southernclay said:


> Bob Wemm said:
> 
> 
> > southernclay said:
> ...


 
I have a set of 5 inch jaws, so I cut a rebate for the tenon, and that ring is the outer edge. The jaws were compressed onto the inner side of the tenon.
Bob.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 22, 2014)

Bob!
Awesome work and Awesome Flame Box Elder, i luv borer holes too!:good::biggrin:


----------



## Dick Mahany (Mar 22, 2014)

Those are some beautiful pieces.  Full of character!  How is the Shellawax to work with?  I've read a little about it and it seems to be well liked.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Mar 22, 2014)

Chevota Guy said:


> Those are some beautiful pieces.  Full of character!  How is the Shellawax to work with?  I've read a little about it and it seems to be well liked.


 
Dick, it works well and I really like it, for me it works on smaller items better than larger ones.

Bob.


----------



## Fishinbo (Mar 24, 2014)

Gorgeous bowls! Great shapes and the wood look stunning with those pretty colors, grains and holes. Excellent job!


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Apr 6, 2014)

*Excellent!*

Beautiful wood!  Beautiful design! Beautiful finish!  You are to be complimented on excellent craftsmanship.  I am waiting on a blank from somehwere up north...can't wait to get it & to see what grain 
shows up during turning..


----------

